# Help Identify BF Goodrich Year, Model



## uralqueen (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi All,

We purchased a bike at local auction 5 years ago and don't have a clue about it.  It originally looked brown, but two days ago we started cleaning on her and turns out she's blue with white accents.  With all the searching I have down on horn tank designs, none of the feather patterns look like this one.  The number stamped on underside of crank housing is E79485, on inside of crank is WALD, 3 R is stamped on inside crank face.  Hope someone here might be able to identify what we have.  Thanks, Flicka


----------



## TheTownPump (Oct 18, 2015)

1939? Schwinn made w/replaced crank  my $.02


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm gonna say '40. The '39 DX had built in drop stand 'ears'. I agree with replaced crank. V/r Shawn


----------



## uralqueen (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you so much for your thoughts !  FYI - I did google Schwinn serial numbers and it said this bike was a 1952, did not list Challenger among the models offered for that year.  Possibly someone added the siren and speedo ?  What about the feather design on the tank, the patina sure looks original  ?  Any other ideas of what I might look for to further determine the year ?  Appreciate you guys !!


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 18, 2015)

This is definitely prewar, not post war. Schwinn did not use rear facing dropouts after the war. Crank is a replacement


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 18, 2015)

1940 DX  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 18, 2015)

Freqman is right, it's a 1940 model. The E serial numbers are also listed as being used in 1940.

Does the paint on the front rim and fender match that on the rear rim and fender? The paint on the rear appears to be what would have been on it originally.

The tank design is original. The speedo and siren were added.


Edit:
Obi posted while I was typing, he's also right.


----------



## uralqueen (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you for that, nice to know the E series was listed previous to 1952 as well.  That tank design had me baffled, of all the pics of feather design I have viewed online, none showed that delicate one, only the bold racing stripe design.  So, 1940 it is !  Wish I could find a pic of another one to compare.  

The front fender was nasty so we painted it silver.  The rear fender looks like a previous owner might have painted it or touched it up.  Noticed a drip mark by down tube just above chain guard today.  I don't think the factory had drip runs in their paint, but you never know.


----------



## jkent (Oct 18, 2015)

Check this link out.
Its the second bike down. Same bike and year just red in color. It looks to be badged BF Goodrich as well.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?47216-Bling-bike-album


----------



## uralqueen (Oct 18, 2015)

jkent said:


> Check this link out.
> Its the second bike down. Same bike and year just red in color. It looks to be badged BF Goodrich as well.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?47216-Bling-bike-album
> View attachment 244039




That's it, WOW !!!! Thank you !!!!!!


----------



## uralqueen (Nov 4, 2015)

Wanted to thank you all for helping to identify and for the P.M. offers to purchase !  I listed the bike on eBay 4 days ago, sold last night for $900.  We have two more bikes, 1980's Peugeot that I will be posting to a new thread.  Thanks again !


----------



## uralqueen (Nov 4, 2015)

Wanted to thank you all for helping to identify and for the P.M. offers to purchase !  I listed the bike on eBay 4 days ago, sold last night for $900.  We have two more bikes, 1980's Peugeot that I will be posting to a new thread.  Thanks again !


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 5, 2015)

Did you make more on ebay than was offered here ?


----------



## uralqueen (Nov 5, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> Did you make more on ebay than was offered here ?




Yes, offers from this site were only $300.00.


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 5, 2015)

uralqueen said:


> Yes, offers from this site were only $300.00.




You made a wise decision. Congrats


----------



## uralqueen (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you, Dale !  Now if I can sell the two Peugeot bikes I'll have more room in our shop and $$ to add to my SS retirement income.  Have an amazing weekend !


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 7, 2015)

uralqueen said:


> Yes, offers from this site were only $300.00.




300.00??? Tightwod(s)


----------



## uralqueen (Nov 8, 2015)

SJ_BIKER said:


> 300.00??? Tightwod(s)




Thanks for the smiles !


----------



## Dave K (Nov 8, 2015)

Really cool bike.


----------



## uralqueen (Nov 8, 2015)

Dave K said:


> Really cool bike.




Thank you, nice to know about the paint and color scheme.  No worries, we won't be painting anything on her.  She's crated up now, shipping out to California tomorrow to new owner.


----------

